# Denver & Breckenridge Restaurants



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 16, 2016)

Any food suggestions for Denver (will be downtown) Jan 29 & 30 and Breckenridge (Jan 31 through Feb 5)? Or close to Breckenridge since I will likely ski at some of the other areas.

Thx,

Tom


----------



## strumke (Jan 17, 2016)

For Breck...depends on what price level of food you're looking for, but Rita's is great for some cheap eats tacos (fish are my fave) along with fresh squeezed margartias!

I also liked the Canteen a lot, but that's not fine dining either. Oscars, Giampietro (NY style pizza and Italian) are good too, and the Crepe stand has a perpetual line that never seems to disappear. There are some places that are more upscale (hearthstone, ember), but I tend to stick to the cheap eats and alcohol after a hard day's work on the mountain 

Mini donuts at Kava are a must have too.


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 17, 2016)

I like the looks of this place but have never been. 

http://www.babettesbakery.com


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 17, 2016)

thx all will check them out ... Chuckles that place does looks pretty bitchin thx for the recon ... will let you know


----------



## mise_en_place (Sep 7, 2016)

I know this thread is dead, but I wanted to add the donuts at Kava are no joke.

Also, if you're in Denver, go to Fruition.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Sep 7, 2016)

All good Mise_en_place! Thanks for the thread revival (& input) as I had such an awesome time I am currently planning another trip in late Feb '17 to Vail (w/ stop in Denver) so perfect timing.

TjA


----------

